
120K Instagrams by Russian election attackers hit 20M Americans - tareqak
https://techcrunch.com/2017/11/01/instagram-election-interference/
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Josh Constine / TechCrunch: During congressional hearing,
Facebook's general counsel said 120K Instagram posts from Russian-linked
accounts reached 16M Americans from Oct '16 to election_

Choice quote from the article:

After noting that these election attacks could be the start of a U.S.-Russia
cyberwar, Senator Diane Feinstein delivered the quote of the day, saying, “You
bear the responsibility. You created these platforms, and now they’re being
misused. And you have to be the ones to do something about it…or we will.”

